# Por favor,cierren la puerta.



## _freja_

Hola,
Cómo se debe traducir esta frase: Por favor, cierren la puerta.
Schließen Sie die Tür, Bitte (no sé si esto será muy brusco)
Gracias!


----------



## Quelle

Más cortés sería: Würden (könnten) Sie bitte die Tür schließen.


----------



## giberian

Hola los dos:


Quelle said:


> Würden (könnten) Sie bitte die Tür schließen*?*


Me permito corregir el signo de puntuación para poner de relieve la diferencia entre las *dos propuestas* en juego: La primera - como también la 'frase matriz' en español - constituye una *orden*. En cambio, la segunda presenta el deseo mediante una *petición* - la traducción sería: "Podría Ud. ..." - y, por tanto, suena más cortés.
Saludos, Giberian


----------



## Jose_Valencia_Spain

_freja_ said:


> Hola,
> Cómo se debe traducir esta frase: Por favor, cierren la puerta.
> Schließen Sie die Tür, Bitte (no sé si esto será muy brusco)
> Gracias!



Por mi experiencia propia en Bremen: "Können Sie (mir) bitte die Tür zu machen?"

lo cual es más suave cuando mandas cerrar la puerta a alguien

Saludos


----------



## _freja_

Gracias a todos


----------



## Quelle

Jose_Valencia_Spain said:


> Por mi experiencia propia en Bremen: "Können Sie (mir) bitte die Tür *zumachen*?"
> 
> lo cual es más suave cuando mandas cerrar la puerta a alguien
> *Más suave todavía: Könnten Sie bitte die Tür zumachen?*
> 
> Saludos


----------



## ilikescotch

como orden, creo q también lo podrías suavizar con un _doch_, no?
Además, _cierren la puerta, _es como imperativo en plural, es decir, para hablarle a ustedes... q tal:

_Macht doch die Tür zu._ ? eso si se lo puedes de decir a personas que conoces "medio bien"

corríganme si me equivoco..


----------



## giberian

Hola Ilikescotch:
Para mí, más que suavizar _doch_ implica darle más énfasis, por ejemplo: si ya por enésima vez les estás diciendo que cierren la puerta despues de entrar, o también: si tardan mucho en cerrarla, puedes incluso decirles: _Macht doch endlich die Tür zu. 

_Este _doch_, mi diccionario lo traduce con "pero": _setzen Sie sich doch!_ pero siéntese!; pass doch auf! _pero, ten cuidado!_
 Saludos, Giberian.


----------



## Quelle

De acuerdo con Giberian: "Doch" no suaviza. Muchas veces se pueden traducir construcciones con "doch"  a través de una pregunta retórica introducida por ¿por qué no?
¿Por qué no cierren la puerta? (sin esperar respuesta)
El imperativo de la segunda persona plural "Macht die Tür zu!" corresponde sólo a "Cierren la puerta!"  en las zonas donde no se usa "vosotros". En todos los lares que usan "vosotros" la traducción correcta sería: "Machen Sie die Tür zu!".


----------

